# How to request refund of NZ online visa application



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I recently made dependent child student visa application (online) and unfortunately made a mistake in application. I want to request for refund as the application is still in submitted stage. 

On the immigration website, it says fill up the refund request form but doesn't mention where to submit this form. In case you know where to submit (email id or address) then please help.

regards,
Maddan R Saawant


----------

